

"Botwall" that stops DDoS attacks  - hansy
http://qz.com/168264/this-start-up-turned-hackers-greatest-trick-around-on-the-to-make-botnets-obsolete/

======
diziet
That's an interesting product, but have they not heard of Xpath specific
crawling (for the case they seem to describe)?

